# Need help



## truckn (Jul 1, 2007)

I am 40 years old. I have had though about committing suicide for as long as I can remember (age 5 or 6). I have made several attempts over the years. I honestly can not remember. What it is like not to think about suicide. I have no friends or support network.  I have tried counseling without success. I do not know were to go for help?


----------



## HA (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: need help*

Welcome to psychlinks, truckn!

For how long did you try therapy? Have you tried one therapist or a few? Have you tried medication for your depression?
:welcome2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd echo the questions posed above by Judy. I also wonder why you feel you have no friends or support. Do you have any living family or relatives?

What general part of the world do you live in, truckn?

You mentioned that you have thought about suicide frequently and have made several attempts. What do you think are the things that stop you from acting on those thoughts? That may be a starting point for you.


----------



## Mari (Jul 2, 2007)

H! truckn and welcome. :heart: Mari


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 2, 2007)

:welcome: , truckn. I, too, am interested in the answers to the questions HeartArt asked. The answers to those questions will help guide us in trying to assist you in figuring out what you might do to reduce your unhappiness.


----------



## truckn (Jul 2, 2007)

I have tried different therapists over the years. Along with drugs (all legal) with no lasting effect. I do not remember how many years.

The only person that calls me on a regular basis is my mother. To find out were I am. I live in Saskatchewan. My job as a long haul trucker takes me. Quebec City, PQ, Buffalo, NY, Miami FL west. 

For me thinking about suicide is a form of stress release. I attempt suicide when I hit rock bottom.  

I have been diagnosed by a doctor with dysthymia, asper autism, and a third one that I can't remember the name.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2007)

How long ago did you try those medications? There are a lot more choices today than there were even 5-10 years ago.

How long ago did you last try therapy? We also know a lot more today about treating dysthymia and about Asperger Syndrome and such disorders than 5-10 years ago.

There's no doubt that long-distance trucking is a difficult, solitary, and often lonely life. What that means is that you need to make extra effort to make and keep in touch with people... Have you ever thought about looking at a career change, perhaps to local rather than long-distance trucking?


----------



## Banned (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Truckn,

Please see the PM I just sent you.


----------



## Retired (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Truckn,

I'll be looking forward to hearing more about when was the last time you tried therapy.  As the others have said, there have been a lot of changes and improvements in therapy choices in the last few years.

Have you ever contacted a local Suicide Help Line, where people trained in pointing you in the right direction can help?

Do you feel you could reach out to your Mom for help, as someone you could talk to?

I would propose that you contact a mental health facility near your permanent home where you can begin treatment and counseling.


----------

